

Silicon Valley Competitiveness and Innovation Project - bjoernlasseh
http://svcip.com

======
drallison
Posted earlier. New York Times article citing the report:
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/14/study-highlights-
si...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/01/14/study-highlights-si..). for
and summary article.

